# Meklē produktu? >  Lēti, liela apjoma akulumatori (LiPo?)

## tvdx

Sveiki ,
ir vajadzība nodrošināt iespēju 7000lm LED prožektoru darbināt uz pilnu klapi (MTB gaismas).Patreiz LEDus skatoties , tas sanāk ap 70W.
rūpnieciskie 6000lm prožektori ir uz 0.9kEur ārzemju internetbodēs(skatoties ne-ķīnas ražojumu).
pašus LED pa 30-40Eur vēl var salasīt kādus vajag, OSRAM vai tamlīdzīgu ražojumu, lielākā probēma ir tieši akumulātori - liela ietilpība , zems svars ( un vēlams zema cena). svara prasības liek domāt litija virzienā. Li-Ion ķīna diezvai būs pieņemana, jo jau normālā eksplutācijā var uziet gaisā kur nu vēl , ja jāpārcieš vibrācijas, kas veļļuka skrūves atkrata vaļā , svina akumulātoriem nereāls svars un gabarīti, beztam svina-skābes negribas , kad sanāk nokrašot. Atliek laikam tikai NiMh , un LiPo , bet neko varāk par 10 Wh akumulatoru nevaru atrast, beztam jau tie ir pie pussimta.

Ir kādi konstruktīvi ieteikumi?

(un jau preventīvi saku - neplānoju tos 7000lm nevienam autovadītājam acīs spīdināt , satiksmē izmantojami ir 150lm , ar korektu "kūli" ; 7000lm ir lai ātrumā(>40km/h) braucot mežā no kalna var vismaz 50m uz priekšu trasi "lasīt" , un saknes/ kokus/ lielākus akmeņus redzēt)

----------


## sasasa

Kas ir "liels apjoms"? Vienam tas ir 5Ah citam 500Ah. Vibrācijas var vienkārši kompensēt ar atbilstoši amortizācijas materiālu. Tepat foruma var palasīt, ka tas raķetei ticis izmantots, kur paātrinājumi 100x lielāki. Man domāt, ka LiPo būs ar vislielāko ietilpību/atdevi. Ne velti tos lieto gan dronos, gan citos aparātos, kur vajadzīgas lielas strāvas un mazs svars.  70W, tas nekas dižs nav - ja 12V, tad nieka 6A vien vajadzīgi. Ietilpība atkarība no tā cik ilgu laiku jādarbina lukturis - cik Wh vajag??

----------


## next

Ar lipo akjiem arii jaabuut uzmaniigam:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OV14ssnAiU

----------


## sasasa

Uzmanīgam jābūt, bet sacensības, tā ir spēle uz visu banku. Tas ka man mājās plauktā LiPo aķīši mētājas, un dažās bērnu rotaļlietās, tas gan reizēm mani dara nemierīgu..

----------


## Ints

Vairākus pieres lukturus nevar izmantot- pirms braukšanas uzlādēt, un tad pēc vajadzības mainīt, jebšu tie par knapu.

----------


## karloslv

Samērā lēti būs meklēt RC modeļu baterijas, tur ir liela konkurence un tirgus, piemēram, 45 Wh: https://hobbyking.com/en_us/zippy-fl...-4s1p-20c.html (pilnīgi random piemērs, meklē pats tālāk). Vairākas identiskas baterijas vari slēgt paralēli, vatstundas summēsies. 

Vibrācijas ir aspekts, protams, bet pašu bateriju jau var iepakot mīksti izoderētā kastē. Ja gribi ugunsdrošību, tad skaties uz LiFePo4 ķīmiju (arī turpat Hobbyking, bet būs vairāk naudas par to pašu Wh daudzumu).

Ja tās ir sacenes, tad tur uzliesmojoša baterija tikai palielina adrenalīnu  ::

----------


## karloslv

Robustāk (bet arī kudi dārgāk) būs no industriālā gala, piemēram, https://www.ev-power.eu/LiFeYPO4-batteries-12V-1-1/

----------


## sasasa

Paskatījos cik tāda piem. 10Ah sver -  528g. Priekš sacensībām tas ir ļoti daudz, bet varbūt ka labāka trases redzamība kompensē lieko svaru

----------


## karloslv

Ja vajag globāli saprast, vai koncepts var strādāt, tad jārēķina uzreiz Wh/kg rādītāji, tie vienai konkrētai ķīmijai parasti ir šaurās robežās. Pie prasītajām Wh nekas diži labāks par litija polimēru akumulatoru Wh/kg jomā nebūs, ja nu vienīgi litija-sēra (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium–sulfur_battery), bet tas ir tāds relatīvs _unobtainium_.

Vēl - nevajag skatīties Ah, nerēķinot spriegumu. Svarīgas ir vatstundas. Tavā piemērā ir 74 vatstundas, tas nemaz nav maz. Tā ir diezgan tipiskas klēpjdatora baterijas ietilpība.

----------


## tvdx

ideālā gadijumā jau, protams, būtu kādas 200Wh un 100g svars, saprotu , ka nereāli. Cenās, tiešām, izskatās , ka RC akumulatori ir variants. ,ogļplasta vai stiklpasta korpusā tikpat plānots likt. Par LiPo vs LiIon biju lasijis dažu "ražotāju" lapās, ka LiPo , tik viegli neiet gaisā , ja īsais starp pozitīvo un negatīvo plātni, savukārt LiIon , lētākajām izolātors varot būt par vāju jau normājos apstākļos.

cik nu grami nāks klāt būs jānomet no sava svara , ko citu

----------


## next

> ideālā gadijumā jau, protams, būtu kādas 200Wh


 Tas ir 3 stundaam 70W lukturim?
Tieshaam tik daudz vajag?

----------


## sasasa

> ideālā gadijumā jau, protams, būtu kādas 200Wh un 100g svars, saprotu , ka nereāli. Cenās, tiešām, izskatās , ka RC akumulatori ir variants. ,ogļplasta vai stiklpasta korpusā tikpat plānots likt. Par LiPo vs LiIon biju lasijis dažu "ražotāju" lapās, ka LiPo , tik viegli neiet gaisā , ja īsais starp pozitīvo un negatīvo plātni, savukārt LiIon , lētākajām izolātors varot būt par vāju jau normājos apstākļos.
> 
> cik nu grami nāks klāt būs jānomet no sava svara , ko citu


 Lipo visnedrošākie, bet cilvēki sadzīvo ar to. It sevišķi ja sacensības  ::  
200Wh - tad rēķinies kādu 1.5kg līdzi staipīt  ::

----------


## karloslv

> ideālā gadijumā jau, protams, būtu kādas 200Wh un 100g svars, saprotu , ka nereāli


 Labi, ka saproti, citādi dabūtu Nobela prēmiju par tādām baterijām. Tev ir nereālas prasības, sēdies divi, padomā vēlreiz. Izlasīju Wiki tavā vietā: "Currently the best Li–S batteries offer specific energies on the order of 500 W·h/kg, significantly better than most lithium-ion batteries, which are in the range of 150 to 200 W·h/kg."

----------


## Raimonds1

Braukšana šķēršļotā apvidū un no kalna tomēr asociējas ar bremzēšanu, tātad, tur varētu kaut ko saveidot ar kādu mazu ģeneratoru.
Ja tās ir sacensības, tad var nākties skaidrot, ka tas nav motors. 
https://www.bicycling.com/racing/are...-secret-motors
http://www.businessinsider.com/bike-...locross-2016-1

----------


## sasasa

> Braukšana šķēršļotā apvidū un no kalna tomēr asociējas ar bremzēšanu, tātad, tur varētu kaut ko saveidot ar kādu mazu ģeneratoru.
> Ja tās ir sacensības, tad var nākties skaidrot, ka tas nav motors.


 Laba doma, un piespiežas pie riepas reizē ar bremžu klučiem. BET, mežā ir dubļi un vai tie nesačakarēs visu? Un vai svas atmaksājas?
Vēl ir doma, ka var mainīt baterijas sacensību laikā - trases lēnākā posmā kāds draugs var iedot jaunu bateriju. Savienojumu var uztaisīt, ka var ar vieni roku nomainīt.

----------

